# The Paddy Wagon joins the garage



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just finished my Tom Daniel's Paddy Wagon fantasy car. I loved the Daniel's designs when I was a kid but only had a couple. I now have most of the most popular kits. The kit I built I got off eBay and it was at least 10 years old which resulted in really bad decals. I put on 5 even though they were brittle, faded, and would barely come off the backing. Then someone suggested I ask Revell about replacements and I found out the car is still being produced. So I submitted an online request and they arrived yesterday, about 2 weeks after the request. Anyway, there were great and show up nicely on the car. Here is the new one and then a final pic with my 4 Daniel's designs so far. I have the Pie Wagon on the bench to complete soon to enter the group in the collections category at Jaxcon next month.


----------

